# Old #2 Montgomery Traps



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

Help me out Guys, There has got to be somebody out there to tell me what my #2 Montgomery traps are worth. I'm not the only old guy out there. Any idea or a place to find out.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Are they dogless?


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

smitty223 said:


> Are they dogless?


 Thanks smitty223.They are round jaw with dogs.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I'd say $8-10 each


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

smitty223 said:


> I'd say $8-10 each


 Thanks alot smitty223. 
I let a guy borrow 40 of them , so now I got an idea as to what I should charge him if some are in bad shape. I started trapping last year and the first five out of six were mangy so I pulled everything. Our fur sure took a hit with mange here in Central South Dakota. It's still nice to call them in though.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

lol.....he must be a good friend! :beer: Foutunately (knock on wood) I haven't had any mange problems here. Did however find alot of dead **** this past season.


----------

